# WCRR Coaling Tower



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Now that I have completed my water tower and train station you all gave me so many great ideas and support. Thank you so much for all your input, it is obvious that everyone is enjoying my build threads. Now I am in the planning stage to make a coaling tower. This will be a large structure so I will be asking for as much input as possible.

Too start with I will ask the basic questions that I think most people would ask. 

What would the overall dimensions be? H? W? D?
Can we have a look at what you all have made?
Is there anything I should avoid on this build?

My main goal on this build will be to use more than one build method and various materials, ie: brick, stone, wood. Once the build starts I will be running skype in the back ground so if anyone wants to watch the build and ask questions they will have the chance to talk to me during the build real time.

My Skype name is navytechgscale so feel free to ad me to your contacts so that you can see when I am online.

I look forward to all your input and ideas so do not hold back lets hear what you have too say.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to following your coal tower build, I have been thinking about building one for years now but they do take up a lot of space so I have put it off. Will you be building the real tall type or the lower version where tippers are wheeled out and dumped into hoppers below? 
Your water tower came out real nice. one of the first things I built was a water tower and I used a big plastic coffee can and wrapped it with strip wood somewhat similar to what you did. Keep up the good work. 
Todd


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am not sure yet which one I will make. I do like the tall ones but I am hoping that I can get some good ideas in this thread. Post a picture of the type your talking about so I know what you mean. My uncle made a tall one that is nice. I will see if I can get a picture. Here we go.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe these will be of interest.

Chama Coal Tipple[/b]

Coal Tipple Plans[/b]


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Those are amazing Steve did you make that? 

I asked my Uncle to send me some dimensions of the above coal tower


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Navy Tech,

I have been thinking about getting this DVD for years and puitting it off. Here's your Chama Tipple on a CAD drawing.

http://www.ghostdepot.com/rg/mainli...tipple.htm


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Steve,
Great tipple and thanks for posting the plans. That is exactly the tipple I want to put in my yard


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

No sir, sure wish I could take credit but MLS member tbug built that coal tipple. If you click the 'Tipple Progress' in blue in the PDF it's a hyperlink to the MLS topic.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out this how-to page by Lawrence "Yogi" Wallace..... *Chama Coaling Tower Construction* it's not complete but, it has a lot of info...


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Are those measurements in cm? feet? I am looking at the numbers and for some reason it is not making sense too me. (could just be a brain fart)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NavyTech on 26 Aug 2010 05:23 PM 
Are those measurements in cm? feet? I am looking at the numbers and for some reason it is not making sense too me. (could just be a brain fart) Actual prototype (1:1) in inches.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the dimensions on the drawings look like scale feet to me or actual inches on the model. Some look like inches that Yogi added to the drawings. I started reading through the instructions on pieces to cut and assemble and it takes awhile but it's pretty straight forward. If you are dealing in metric, you will have some converting to do.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the following will also be of interest.

Coal Tipple Report[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a hyperlink to a book you might find interesting, available through Google Books which you can download a PDF copy of.

Buildings and Structures[/b]
of[/b]
American Railroads[/b]
1893[/b]


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought the proportions of the Plasticville O/S coaling tower were just right for a small to medium sized railroad. I even converted the O/S version into a large scale rock bin. Just throwing it out as another idea. Some photos of my rock bin are below.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow Dave that is a really cool idea too. I love how it goes right into the tree and adds a whole new scene to the layout. What scale track is those coal carts riding on? looks like HO


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It is HO NS flex track with only every third tie left in place. The others were snipped with a small wire cutter. The railroad is no longer in place - Too many problems from pine needles. I also had a squirrel stuff the mine portal full of acorns! I kept the structures and the track, and hope to rebuild the layout on an outdoors platform someday. For now I am content to slap track on the carport or run on other club members' layouts.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot to mention that I also removed every other rung from the platform access ladder and added new railings to the platform beside the delivery chute. It still was a fairly simple "bash." 

David Meashey


----------



## Dr. Vulcan (Jun 28, 2009)

Now that I think I have the picture thing figured out, here are a couple of shots of a coaling tower that is on my railroad. It is a reasonable copy of the tower that stands in Chama, NM on the Cumbres and Toltec. It is built from Ted Brewer plans, www.brewerplans.com, and is 1:20.3 scale.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Very Nice Dr Vulcan. It looks like when I start this project I am going too need an awful lot of cedar planks made up. Too be honest the worst part of the job is cutting up cedar. My work shop is in my basement and cedar kicks up a lot of dust that hard too keep under control. I usually spend a day cutting luber and cleaning up. I do have filter units and vacuum systems running full tilt but it is never enough


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

What I haave found that works great is buy the one you want in HO and scale the parts up 300% or 3X put them back in the box and resell. Now you have a perfect 1/29 coaling tower. You only have to do the major parts and as many details that you want to include. Jack


----------

